# Is moving my bird's cage harmful?



## simons (May 9, 2018)

This is more of a mental health question than a physical one, but I've been wanting to move my budgie's cage for a while now, and I was wondering if it would upset him at all/if anyone had any good ways to do it so it won't be too stressful?
He's currently across the room from where I usually sit, which isn't too far, but I wanted to bring him closer because he doesn't like to leave his cage very much, and I'd like to have him near me so we can bond a little better, from where he feels comfortable. At the moment, he's in a corner, with two sides of the cage against the wall, and where I'd like to move him, he'd only have one side against the wall, but if he gets too stressed I'd put a blanket over the side he's not used to seeing.
Should I do it? Any tips?


----------



## brand (Mar 30, 2018)

Non-expert here thinking it would be fine. I've had my budgie for about three months and just this weekend had to move his cage out of my room so I could paint it without the fumes getting to him. He was fine. And besides him seeming a little uncertain when I moved him he's been acting normal.

I don't know if moving a bird all the time would be good but I bet once in a while would be fine.


----------



## ceruleanblue (Jul 25, 2016)

I have my budgie's cage on a rolling kitchen cart and when she's not out for Playtime I wheel her into different rooms depending on what we're doing and the time of day. She enjoys the change of scenery.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

No, it won’t be harmful to your budgie. I see your concern, but budgies are very resiient and adaptable creatures. Besides, they’ll still have their same familiar cage. Once they’re used to the new locations, they might actually benefit from the scenery change by providing more mental stimulation. Having them able to look out a window is nice too.


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

I move Kowhai's cage into my bedroom at night and the living room during the day. I usually keep it in the same places in each room so they are still familiar. He seems perfectly content with the cage shift. :>


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I move my budgies cages to different locations in the room and sometimes into different rooms on a daily basis. Once your budgie is fully settled into its environment and comfortable with you, moving the cage is not an issue.

I have contacted you via PM regarding the fact that you have two User IDs. Multiple User IDs are not allowed by this forum. Please respond to my message.

*


----------

